
CeBIT '17: Edward Snowden “Datasecurity and Privacy in the Age of Surveillance” - kevingrahl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vgVvTBirpg
======
kevingrahl
I was there and have to say I quite enjoyed the talk overall and would
recommend to watch it if you're interested but let me just tell you about one
particular moment here.

The hall was loaded with attendees eager to listen in, chairs were moved from
the hall next door to accommodate the sudden influx of people but even then
people had to stand all the way to the back. I particulary remember when he
started speaking about.. well let's say his motives and beliefs starting at
50m56s up to 52m53s. The audience was captivated. If someone would have
dropped a needle there you'd hear it, that's how silent everybody was. There
were full rows of journalists typing eager on their keyboard at all times but
I saw nobody type here, they all were listening to what he said. It was
quite.. surreal - in loss of a better word[1] - to look around me, seeing
every single attendee listening so closely to what he said.

[1] Not a native speaker, not sure how to express myself here but I thing you
get the gist.

